

Ask HN: Should I bother reserving .cc for my domain? - potatofish

Is there any chance in the future that someone might type it in by accident, like some do today with .net/.com (albeit rare) ? I have no need for it as I have the .com for my domain, just wondering how defensive to be and if it's worth the money?
======
gdl
I think you're overthinking things. Check out <http://www.microsoft.cc/> for
an indication of how much Microsoft worries about .cc domains.

(Hint: either it's not owned by Microsoft, or their web designers have
_really_ gone downhill.)

~~~
antichaos
This domain is not owned by Microsoft.

------
brianbreslin
save your money. typos of your name like mcrosoft.com or microsof.com are more
important to your brand than .cc

even those unless you're getting tons of type in traffic may not be worth the
extra $7.50/yr

------
antichaos
I'd rather save the money for a .co or .cm domain :)

------
consultutah
No, you should not.

